# IVF gaurentee..?



## jo.m (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi
During my research I have came across some clinics (US, mainly I think) that offer a 'one off' fee for IVF, which gives you 3 (I think) fresh cycles, and if you do not have a successful outcome you receive 80% of your money back.  This sounds too good to be true, surely there must be a catch somewhere?  Also, I think you have to be under 35 or use DE.
Anyone else came across this, or had first hand experience?

Cheers
Jo


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I think there is also one in czech republic or spain that if after 3 goes or a certain amount of time you don't get pregnant they will refund your money as well.


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Jo

IM in Barcelona offer a refund programme that includes 3 fresh donor egg cycles and if you are lucky enough any frozen cycles in between. If it fails you get 70% of your money back. There is no age limit but IM may look at sperm issues as well and "encourage" you towards double donor. 
It sounds a fabulous scheme (and it is) but as someone who is only 2 frozen embryos away from being repaid my 70% it sadly doesn't guarantee success. I would give my right arm and ten times the amount we have paid for a guarantee and a baby.

If you have any questions about IM's refund progamme feel free to PM me.
Good luck
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## jo.m (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for your replies
Crusoe: I did try and pm - mail you, but I'm new to all of this and so not sure I did it right?!  I totally understand how hard it must be for you right now,  although I havn't been through any IVF yet, I have lost 5 babies, so I know how painful the whole process is.  Anyway, I just wondered if you could give me some idea of costs and time involved. I am really new to all of this, and at the mo just doing basis research.

Thanks again
Jo xx


----------



## salpal (May 1, 2007)

http://www.institutomarques.com/en_reproduccion_13.html

here's the link for IM's refund programme. We are just wondering what to do ourselves. First appointment booked for beginning of June. Good luck in whatever you decide to do. SalPal xxx

/links


----------

